# Aufgabe - Bracuhe dringend hilfe!



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

hallo!
habe folgendes programm aufbekommen.. wir sollen es veruschen zu lösen, aber da ich keine ahnung habe, wollte ich fragen wer mir helfen kann..

*Aufgabe:*

Euer Urgroßvater hat vor 105 Jahren umgerechnet 5 € auf einem Sparbuch angelegt, auf das es 5 % Zinsen gibt.

Wie hoch ist der Geldbetrag nach 105 Jahren?



Gruß

duke4fun


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinseszins


----------



## JPKI (13. Mai 2007)

Was hat das genau mit Java zu tun? Oder sollst du das ganze in einem Javaprogramm verwirklichen?


----------



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

jo, wie man die "zinsen" berechnen kann weiß ich, aber ic´h habe keine ahnung, wie ich das in einem programm "schrieben" soll


----------



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

also das soll ein javaprogramm sein...


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

EIgentlich brauchst du dafür kein Programm, sondern maximal einen Taschenrechner.
Wenn es trotzdem ein Programm sein muss:
Setz einfach die Formel in Java-Code um.


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2007)

jo... das ist ja mein erstes programm... das ist das problem.. ich habe noch nie ein java-programm geschrieben... würde mich freuen, wenn mir jamend dabei helfen würde


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt (bzw. wo liegen konkrete Probleme)?
Euer Lehrer/eure Lehrerin hat euch sicherlich keine solche Aufgabe gegeben ohne euch eine Erklärung oder Material zu geben.


----------



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

also wir haben zudem keine hilfe bekommen.. wir ahben bisher nur ein programm geschrieen das was ausgibt z.b. "hallo"


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Dann weißt du wie eine Klasse aussieht und wie man etwas in den Standard-Output schreibt.
Jetzt musst du statt 'hallo' das Ergebnis ausgeben.
Mit +,-,*,... verhält es sich genau wie in Mathe, also sollte das doch lösbar sein  :wink:


----------



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

jo.. hmm.. schon besser =).. kannst mir trotzdem schreiben, wie du es mache würdest.. aknn dann so am ebsten nachvollziehen wie das genau geht.. wär nett =)..

gruß
duke


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Zeig erstmal was du hast  :wink:


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2007)

*hehe*

public class Zinsrechnung{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
zahl=1+1;
    System.out.println( " " );
  }
}

so würde ich es schrieben aber funzt nicht =(


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

```
public class Zinsrechnung{
    public static void main( String args[] )
    {
         int zahl=1+1;
         System.out.println(zahl);
    }
}
```


----------



## duke4fun (13. Mai 2007)

ohh geil.. dsa funzt schon einmal... danke dafür... hmm wie kann man das denn nun mit den 105 jahren und den 5 % zinsen hinschreiben?.. =)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Wie gesagt, die 4 Grundrechenarten funktionieren im Prinzip genauso. Schau mal wie weit du kommst.
Allerdings ist es in diesem Beispiel wohl sinnvoller double statt int zu verwenden, da eine Komma-Zahl zu erwarten ist  :wink:


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2007)

wie kann ich denn die zinseszinsrechnung in einer formel darstellen in dem java programm


----------



## Jango (13. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich denn die zinseszinsrechnung in einer formel darstellen in dem java programm



Genauso, als würdest du es per Hand ausrechnen (ohne Programm). Nur hier nimmst du Variable - weist ihnen Werte zu, rechnest es aus und gibst es mit der dir schon bekannten Methode aus.
Und wieso Zinseszins? In deiner Aufgabe steht doch gar nichts von Zinseszins.  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Mai 2007)

ich verschieb das mal. du sollst selber drüber nachdenken(lese, versuchen, ...) wir machen hier keine hausaufgaben, sondern weisen auf fehler hin oder geben denkanstöße. 
und wenn du noch einmal fragst ob dir das jemand macht ist der thread zu.


----------



## Drag (9. Jan 2008)

Da du meinst du kennst die Formeln setzt du die einfach da ein bei zahl=1+1


----------



## Gast (27. Jan 2008)

public class zinsen {

	public static double zinsrechnung(double zinssatz, int jahre,
			double guthaben) {
		while (jahre > 0) {
			guthaben += (guthaben * zinssatz);
			// System.out.println(guthaben);
			jahre--;
		}
		return guthaben;
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println(zinsrechnung(0.05, 105, 5));
	}
}


----------

